# Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

True to the motto of "everything or nothing", the car styling specialist from Leingarten,Germany, customizes the Q7 to create an impressive car. In addition to the muscular wide body kit, which makes this Audi look even more powerful, JE DESIGN is also offering a performance enhancement, new rims and an electronically lowered suspension.
* Full Story *


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

wow... did JE hire some ex-Pontiac designers?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Slalom)*

the only view of the car that is somewhat nice is head on. the rest of it is waaaaaaaack. wow i wonder if JE said "lets add as much isht as possible to it"


----------



## Hemi426r (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like someone went crazy with some make-shift pieces of fiberglass and a bunch of 3M tape. The ugliest body kit i have ever seen. What is the piece on the top of the back suposed to be?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Hemi426r)*

i got it!!!! it looks like a few guys that used to work at Lorinser decided to style an Audi like a new S550 and went horribly wrong


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN ([email protected])*









Victor says..."ABOMINATION"


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

That just looks terrible... especially those rims.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN ([email protected])*

I did not like it. OTOH, I've never been a fan of the stock Q7 either.


----------



## Cmefly! (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN (PerL)*

thats the ugliest thing I've ever seen


----------



## 2000-veedub (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN (Cmefly!)*

This is a joke right???!!!
What the hell is that thing on the c-pillar???








On a positive note the rims match the kit...both are hideous!!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN ([email protected])*

Too over the top http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







Just my $.02


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 Wide Body Kit from JE DESIGN ([email protected])*

wow... so amateur http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2000-veedub (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: (Slalom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slalom* »_wow... did JE hire some ex-Pontiac designers?

*JE DESIGN* We build excitement!


----------

